# silence pesant



## Paquita

Hola:

Estoy buscando un equivalente para la expresión "*un silence pesant".*

He pensado en "doloroso"

Quiero escribírselo a un amigo que me ha dejado sin noticias sin que sepa por qué.

Gracias por vuestras propuestas


----------



## Tina.Irun

Seguro que habrá mejores propuestas.

pero, ahora mismo, yo  hablaría  de "un largo y penoso silencio" o 
"un largo y extraño silencio".


----------



## gonlezza

Yo pondría: "un duro silencio"


----------



## Paquita

Muchas gracias Gonlezza y Tina.

Tina, me gusta tu idea de añadir  "largo" ; creo que "penoso" corresponde  a la idea que quiero expresar, pero suena un poco demasiado a queja ¿no? 

"extraño", no lo diría porque parecería pedirle disculpas o justificaciones, y no es mi intención.

"duro" = no sé, me parece demasiado seco... y también suena a reproche.


----------



## Pinairun

¿incomprensible?

Saludos


----------



## gonlezza

Hola Paquit& 
Te prometo que "un duro silencio", no tiene que ver nada con ser seco. Es más, es bastante poético. 
Tiene que ver con la sensación de dolor; con el estado de ánimo que te está ocasionando el no saber nada de la otra persona.
Sin embargo, en este caso, "penoso", más que "de pena", puede significar algo como "lamentable": eso sí que sería como que estás reprochando algo...
Pero, bueno, todo son propuestas
Muchos besos 

Pinairum, creo (en mi modesta opinión) que con "incomprensible" (aunque también puede tener su connotación poética  ), ahí sí que, en cierto modo, pide explicaciones. El subtexto es "dime por qué para que lo entienda"
Besos a todos de nuevo
(Me encanta este Foro)


----------



## Pinairun

gonlezza said:


> Pinairum, creo (en mi modesta opinión) que con "incomprensible" (aunque también puede tener su connotación poética  ), ahí sí que, en cierto modo, pide explicaciones. El subtexto es "dime por qué para que lo entienda"
> Besos a todos de nuevo
> (Me encanta este Foro)


 
_"Quiero escribírselo a un amigo que me ha dejado sin noticias sin que sepa por qué."_

¡Justo!  entre amigos...


----------



## gonlezza

Sí, ya sé, ya ha dicho que se trataba de un amigo, pero basándome en lo que Paquit& ha puesto al principio <doloroso>, he creído comprender que, efectivamente, a ella le dolía esa "incomprensible" situación . Situación de silencio incomprensible que ella quiere tratar delicadamente sin más: como mera descripción de sus sentimientos.

Besos de nuevo


----------



## Pinairun

gonlezza said:


> Sí, ya sé, ya ha dicho que se trataba de un amigo, pero basándome en lo que Paquit& ha puesto al principio <doloroso>, he creído comprender que, efectivamente, a ella le dolía esa "incomprensible" situación . Situación de silencio incomprensible que ella quiere tratar delicadamente sin más: como mera descripción de sus sentimientos.
> 
> Besos de nuevo


 
Es que una actuación "incomprensible" de un amigo como ésta, duele, o por lo menos mosquea. 
En el fondo estamos pensando lo msmo.
A ver si damos con la palabra adecuada.

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Gracias a todos por vuestro interés.
Si no encuentro nada que pueda quedar neutro ("incomprensible" es lo justo, pero repito, no quiero preguntarle nada), me conformaré con la situación actual, aunque me duela...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Quizá puedas decirle que su silencio te parece _insólito _y _perturbador _y como guiño las primeras rimas de Alberto Cortez 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

Podrías decirle, sencillamente:

"...que te gustaría tener noticias suyas ya que hace mucho tiempo que no sabes nada de  él/de su vida...".

Como pareces tenerle mucho cariño, sería una pena no hacer el intento.


----------



## gonlezza

Quizás, Paquit&, tu primera opción era la buena . Sencillamente, "doloroso"


----------



## Paquita

Gonlezza, creo que voy a seguir tu consejo... es lo que menos puede mosquearlo.

Tina, voy a seguir el tuyo, merece la pena intentar, seguro que lo harías tú en el mismo caso...

Martine, tu idea es genial con lo que le gusta la poesía...
Supongo que te refieres a esto ... adoptado.

De veras, muchísimas gracias a todos. 
Os daré noticias, pero por pm...no vayáis a pillarme chateando en el foro...


----------



## GURB

Hola Paquita
Peut-être cette phrase tirée de J. Marsé, Ultimas tardes con Teresa, pourra t'être utile.
_Teresa volvió a sentarse como antes, con las piernas cruzadas, una sandalia colgando de su pie, los ojos vaporosos clavados 
en su amigo. Se hizo *un silencio molesto.*_


----------



## Paquita

Merci Gurb, mais ce n'est pas tout à fait ce que je veux dire, molesto peut être compris comme un reproche... Je garde doloroso, ; j'espère qu'il comprendra


----------



## gonlezza

Vraiment, GURB, je croix qu'en vérité, "molesto" dans ce cas veut dire: "incómodo", por el contexto...


----------



## chlapec

Mi propuesta sería: *un amargo silencio*. Para mi expresaría lo que quieres decir, sin que suene a reproche


----------



## Paquita

gonlezza said:


> Vraiment, GURB, je croix qu'en vérité, "molesto" dans ce cas veut dire: "incómodo", por el contexto...


 
Oui, comme "pesant". 

En tu ejemplo, Gurb, ambas personas se ven... lo que molesta es que no saben qué decirse para "ocupar el silencio"...

Tu traducción es acertada en tu contexto, no en el mío... Léelo otra vez, el sentido es distinto. Llego a preguntarme si "pesant" es el término adecuado en francés... Tal vez me he equivocado, pero no veo cómo sustituirlo...

Gracias Chlapec, pero podría interpretarse que yo siento amargura, y no es el caso tampoco... Simplemente, me gustaría recibir noticias, y punto.


----------



## chlapec

oscuro, prolongado, abrumador, sostenido...


----------

